# Diminutive Tcdd Vialux Hunter



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

At a diminutive 41mm I wonder if this little Vialux Hunter was TCDD issue or intended as a ladies watch ?

The removal of most of the plating from the front cover seems to be a deliberate act rather than wear over time. Keeps good time.





































............. MTF


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

FURTHER ..............................


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Vey nice indeed, I do like those hands!


----------

